# Blogging my van trip across the country



## Jram (Jan 3, 2016)

Not just that, but I also intend to hand a flier to everyone who gives me money while I'm flying signs, inviting them to follow me via my blog across the country. This may succeed, or it may be an epic flop... I guess I'll know that if I run out of money, or if I keep making it to the next truck stop....

http://travelingall50states.weebly.com/


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 3, 2016)

Great idea, direct market spanging.

Don't forget to leave mention somewhere of stp if they are interested in traveler stories or whatever.


----------

